# old Giant TCR 2 advice needed



## trimuggle

hi, 

im new to BT so sorry if this post is in the wrong section... 

a neighbor is willing to sell me their old Giant TCR-2 Compact aluminum bike it is a roughly 2000/2001 model I think. It has Shimano 105 components which are in good shape, look keo pedals, adjustable stem and what I believe is a carbon fork (anyone know this for sure?) 

Bike is in good shape, great wheelset (upgraded to Mavic Ksyrium). 

Person is selling me for $475 for both stock and new wheel(ksyrium) set, shoes, pedals, and the bike. it rides well and fits me and i like it decently. I am wondering if this is a good deal? Obviously lower is better for me but is this reasonable considering the age of the bike and its componentry? 

Im wondering if this is a good deal or too expensive for the year of the model and its make-up or if I should not bother and save up for something newer? 

Looking to do light racing/mainly triathlons on this for a a couple of years until I can upgrade to something new. 

Any thoughts/advice would be great.


----------



## Ventruck

how new are the Ksyriums and what trim? Like if they're _brand_ new, they're literally the price of at least 70% of that bike. If that's the case, in some ways it's funny bait to make the sale.

But overall it sounds ok. $475 imo is that fine line of being a bit much. I myself would work it down a bit. Used shoes is...eh. I mean I've done that before for fitting but I wouldn't call it a perk in the deal.


----------



## trimuggle

hi thanks for the reply! im not exactly sure about the wheels but i would assume at least 3-4 years old, not sure of the trim (this is my first foray into decent road bikes as im on a dinky thing currently...as for the shoes i get what youre saying, they fit perfectly and are in pretty good shape but i guess not a perk. I'm trying to get it down to $400 or below


----------



## davcruz

Depending on what level Ksyriums they are they would bring $200-500 used based on condition, the 105 9 speed group would bring $200 complete so at $400 for the enitire bike you can assume the frame and other parts are free. I think I would give him his asking price, the aluminum TCR was a nice ride, stiff but real quick. It would be a carbon fork, probably aluminum steerer.


----------



## Zeet

Just a little more food for thought. If you get a brand new road bike, you'll have a warranty plus a bike that will last you for a very long time. You can gradually upgrade your components at your leisure. Perhaps even start by buying your neighbor's bike parts at a substantially reduced price (after he fails to sell it for the next 3 months). Just take a look at this Scattante R350 :2013 Scattante R350 Road Bike - Endurance Bikes


----------



## davcruz

I would say that Scattante R350 is half the bike of the 12 y/o TCR. Shimano 2300 components with a cheapo square taper crank, the TCR with 105 and Ksyriums is a much nicer bike for less money.


----------



## Zeet

davcruz said:


> I would say that Scattante R350 is half the bike of the 12 y/o TCR. Shimano 2300 components with a cheapo square taper crank, the TCR with 105 and Ksyriums is a much nicer bike for less money.


I'd rather own a great new frame (with a warranty), and have access to old great parts, than have an old bike with old great parts. Most people are not going to be interested in that old TCR. It's going to linger for awhile (it's not going to get sold right away). In three months, the OP will be able to buy the parts, if he's still interested. Personally, I'd rather move on to a new Tiagra gruppo...


----------



## davcruz

The TCR is a great frame, the Scattante...meh. Riders that know would take the TCR over the Scattante 9 out of 10 times. Better frame, better fork, MUCH better components and the wheels do not compare, same price (actually less for the TCR). Only benefit to the Scattante is a 1 year warranty. In my area the TCR would sell quickly for the asking price, not every market is the same as the one you are apparently living in.


----------



## Zeet

davcruz said:


> The TCR is a great frame, the Scattante...meh. Riders that know would take the TCR over the Scattante 9 out of 10 times. Better frame, better fork, MUCH better components and the wheels do not compare, same price (actually less for the TCR). Only benefit to the Scattante is a 1 year warranty. In my area the TCR would sell quickly for the asking price, not every market is the same as the one you are apparently living in.


Most riders I know would scoff at a 13 year old aluminum frame and quickly bypass it, without a second glance. They'd prefer to start with a new frame and gradually upgrade (quite possibly using that same TCR for parts). Most would probably be interested in those wheels, though...No matter what! ...Of course, you might very well have a point concerning the actual purchase of the Scanttante R350, because a better option would be to buy a frame from Nashbar and just build the "new" Nashbar bike with possibly, those same TCR components (the wheels for sure). However, the old TCR frame would get totally trashed. Nobody would have any long-term plans for that TCR frame...


----------



## r1lee

I would stay away from the tcr, especially at $475.

A new aluminum defy 5 starts a little over $700.
You get warranty, a new group and a brand new bike.

Just because people think the wheels on that giant is worth anything, doesn't mean it will actually sell. Then it would be your responsibility to recoup your money if you got a piece of junk. Not even that, you'll hate your neighbor for hosing you on it and well what are you going to do then?


----------



## flattire

I don't think it such a bad deal. If the bike hasn't been ridden into the ground and the shoes really fit and you would actually use them, I would say go for it. Even a basic pair of Specialized shoes runs a hundred bucks or so. A 2001 bike is not all that old and those TCRs were nice frames.


----------



## terbennett

Price sounds fair enough. I sold my 2000 Specialized Allez with Tiagra components (Tiagra shifters replaced in 2006) two years ago for $375. Here in SoCal, that TCR would sell price even the 9 speed 105 group. I'm actually looking for a TCR Once model from that vintage but it's not going to be my main bike.

However, I'm with Zeet on this one. I'd rather spend a little more and get a new bike with Tiagra. That is a 12-13 year old 105 group. The only thing technologically advanced about it over the 2300 group on the Scattante would be the status of having 105 vs 2300. Trickle-down technology would dictate that a 12 year old 105 group would be on par with a new Sora or even 2300 group. The difference is that you will have a new group so you have a warranty with the Scattante. Still I think a new Tiagra bike would be even better. That TCR frameset was top of the line at the time and it's still good even by today's standards. It is upgradeable and the frame is worth it, but it won't be worth that much at resell time because it is still a mass produced 13 year old bike.


----------



## davcruz

I think Trimuggle has disappeared, maybe he is not a muggle after all.

I have to disagree on the 105 vs 2300 comment. Having ridden lots of 9 speed 5500 groups over the years and knowing the materials of the 2 groups I would take the 9 speed 105 over the 9 speed (or is it 8) 2300 in a second. The 105 group is all metal (RD body, etc) where as the 2300 is plastic. One of my riding buddies has a Sora group with probably about 2K miles on it, the plastic RD body has a bunch of play in it already. I have an 11 year old 105 RD in my parts box with way more miles on it with absolutely zero play between the body and cage, this is the 5500 group with the yellow logos, not the newer 5500 with the black logos, it is old and it is still great!

If the TCR is in good shape I think it is nicer than any new $400-500 bike. Of course I already said that, didn't I...


----------

